# Old Farts v Whippersnappers..DEPOSITS REQUIRED



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

I hate to say it, but it's deposit time for the above match. I have the following players who have expressed their interest in taking part and am being asked by Woodhall Spa to confirm the booking.



* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 REGION3   SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  FULL THROTTLE*

I will require Â£40.00 deposit from each person, this will leave a balance of Â£100.00 from everybody nearer the time.
If you could please send a cheque (made payable to MR R SMITH) to the following address I would be much obliged.
72 DORSET ROAD
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ

I will, as usual, mark "deposit paid" against your name as soon as I receive said cheque.
Please remember to write your site nickname on the back of the cheque so that I know who it has come from.
Any questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Smiffy, I dont have a cheque book, any other way to do it i.e bank xfer?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Smiffy, I dont have a cheque book, any other way to do it i.e bank xfer?
		
Click to expand...

I can accept a bank transfer but if you wait until I am about to bank the cheques, transfer it then if that's ok. If you transfer it too soon it will get spent along with the rest of whatever dosh I have in the account and then I'll end up having to make it up at deposit time.
Hope that makes sense?
I'll let you know when


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2011)

thats fine by me Smiffy, might be able to get my dad to do a cheque for me if its easier. Either way I am deffo in for this


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

thats fine by me Smiffy, might be able to get my dad to do a cheque for me if its easier. Either way I am deffo in for this 

Click to expand...

Cheque would be better  

If your Dad does do it, just make sure you get him to put your site nickname on the back of it


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 29, 2011)

Is the deposit still the same for those of us with no accommodation?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 29, 2011)

Rob, since this was first mentioned I have booked a weekend to Woodall with my golf club which also falls in April, so unfortunately I will have to withdraw my name from the reserve list. 

Sincere Apologies


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Is the deposit still the same for those of us with no accommodation? 

Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Rob, since this was first mentioned I have booked a weekend to Woodall with my golf club which also falls in April, so unfortunately I will have to withdraw my name from the reserve list. 

Sincere Apologies
		
Click to expand...

No problem.
Thanks for letting me know in plenty of time.
Anyone else want to go on the reserve list???


----------



## quinn (Jun 29, 2011)

whats the plan ? apart from golf and beer   cant find the details anywhere


----------



## quinn (Jun 29, 2011)

just found the old post, im def up for that , stick us down as reserve smiffy, another bad winter and  some of the old farts might not see it through, will happily step in


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2011)

right Smiffy, cheque sorted will post tomorrow


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Will post you a cheque Rob, but all I want to confirm at the moment is that I can travel up with Murph and JustOne as the car journey up and back with those two this year were probably the best I've ever experienced!!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2011)

cheques in the post, thanks smiffy


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Will post you a cheque Rob, but all I want to confirm at the moment is that I can travel up with Murph and JustOne as the car journey up and back with those two this year were probably the best I've ever experienced!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for that, never mind the golf!


----------



## richart (Jun 29, 2011)

Will put cheque in the post. Gives me something to live for.


----------



## Crow (Jun 29, 2011)

Saw this thread and was a bit pissed off that I'd missed  the original post, then saw my name was down which means that I must have seen the original post after all, although I still can't remember it....

Is this confirmation that I'll be in the Old Farts team? 

(And do I have to buy a set of Pings?)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2011)

just found the old post, im def up for that , stick us down as reserve smiffy, another bad winter and  some of the old farts might not see it through, will happily step in
		
Click to expand...

You are now actually "in" Quinn (at number 6). Gary (Region3) has asked to go on the reserve list for now so by the powers bestowed in me you now make the team!





* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 QUINN  SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3*


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't be going booking a double room for me AND Jan. One between us will do


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 30, 2011)

You are now actually "in" Quinn (at number 6). Gary (Region3) has asked to go on the reserve list for now so by the powers bestowed in me you now make the team!
		
Click to expand...

OMG our chances of winning have gone up by 75% straight away  

Mind you looking at the list of entries it's a sorry old bunch that are going next year


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking at the list, the term "whippersnapper" is going to end up being used *very* loosely!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheque's in the post Rob. Would be good to see how exactly the two sides are shaping up! I would imagine those who are early / mid-40's would probably want clarifying which team they'll be in.......!!


----------



## Steve79 (Jun 30, 2011)

Smiffy, I dont have a cheque book, any other way to do it i.e bank xfer?
		
Click to expand...

I can accept a bank transfer but if you wait until I am about to bank the cheques, transfer it then if that's ok. If you transfer it too soon it will get spent along with the rest of whatever dosh I have in the account and then I'll end up having to make it up at deposit time.
Hope that makes sense?
I'll let you know when


Click to expand...

I dont have a cheque book either, if you can to let me know a couple of days before your going to bank the chqs i can transfer it to you?


----------



## richart (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking at the list, the term "whippersnapper" is going to end up being used *very* loosely!  

Click to expand...

Just looked up definition of whipper-snapper, and not only are they young but also 'insignificant but presumptuous or impertinent person' You don't just qualify on age then Jon.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking at the list, the term "whippersnapper" is going to end up being used *very* loosely!  

Click to expand...

Just looked up definition of whipper-snapper, and not only are they young but also 'insignificant but presumptuous or impertinent person' You don't just qualify on age then Jon.     

Click to expand...

Just when I thought we'd formed some sort of friendship


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2011)

Richart, Just had a pm from SB, he said could he play, and dont worry if you dont get paired up with him, he will re-live the entire round in the bar afterwards.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheques in the post and as i'm only going to be 43 at the time of the event i'm assuming i'll be a whippersnapper. Its a disadvantage to the youngsters among us as we're only playing 18 per day


----------



## richart (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking at the list, the term "whippersnapper" is going to end up being used *very* loosely!  

Click to expand...

Just looked up definition of whipper-snapper, and not only are they young but also 'insignificant but presumptuous or impertinent person' You don't just qualify on age then Jon.     

Click to expand...

Just when I thought we'd formed some sort of friendship  

Click to expand...


I have not got over the coffin dodger remark.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2011)

Smiffy Smifster, check your pm's


----------



## quinn (Jun 30, 2011)

smiffy, il pay by bank transfer if thats ok, let us know when you want it


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the deposit still the same for those of us with no accommodation? 

Click to expand...

Yep


Click to expand...

Damnit!


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 30, 2011)

Im another for bank transfer....


----------



## quinn (Jun 30, 2011)

You are now actually "in" Quinn (at number 6). Gary (Region3) has asked to go on the reserve list for now so by the powers bestowed in me you now make the team!
		
Click to expand...

OMG our chances of winning have gone up by 75% straight away  

Mind you looking at the list of entries it's a sorry old bunch that are going next year  

Click to expand...


bloody hell that was quick, have we lost an old fart already, my first forum trip ( apart from luton ) so best get in training, few beers this weekends a start, i hear on these trips theres sometimes golf involved


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Smiffy Smifster, check your pm's
		
Click to expand...

I have.
There's nuffink there!!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 30, 2011)

Smiffy.

I'll get a postal order off to you as soon as this month's pension giro arrives.

As a matter of interest (and I can't be bothered to trawl through the Forum for the answer), will the hotel be the same as this year and will the format the same i.e. a warm up on the Bracken on the Saturday and bucket and spades on the Sunday on the Hotchkin?


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 30, 2011)

bring your deck chair to watch Smiffy in the bunkers.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Smiffy.

I'll get a postal order off to you as soon as this month's pension giro arrives.

As a matter of interest (and I can't be bothered to trawl through the Forum for the answer), will the hotel be the same as this year and will the format the same i.e. a warm up on the Bracken on the Saturday and bucket and spades on the Sunday on the Hotchkin?
		
Click to expand...

Hotel is the same one, I believe. Tried to talk him into staying at my parents place on the golf course for a bit more dosh, but he said you lot were a right bunch of tight bastards   

Not sure about the format though.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 30, 2011)

bring your deck chair to watch Smiffy in the bunkers. 

Click to expand...

Must remember the sun cream ......


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Smiffy.
As a matter of interest (and I can't be bothered to trawl through the Forum for the answer), will the hotel be the same as this year and will the format the same
		
Click to expand...

Hotel will be the same Roger but as for the format...not sure.
We will be playing both courses, same as this year. But this years "event" was an individual Stableford whereas next years event is a team one.
I had thought about playing singles matchplay (full handicap difference Bob!) on the Saturday (Bracken) and betterball matchplay (3/4's handicap difference Bob) on the Sunday (Hotchkin). That's why I settled on 16 a side.
But it has been suggested that we could have a team Stableford event instead. 
Seriously, I'm open to suggestions.
But it has to be something that gets the old tension going right to the end
    





* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 QUINN  SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  DEPOSIT RECEIVED. THANKS!
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 FOREFORTHEDAY
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2011)

Deposits received so far....

*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY*


----------



## Eejit (Jul 2, 2011)

Money sent, its all in 5ps & coppers...Cost me Â£30 to bloody post it...;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2011)

Deposits received so far.....


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART*

Thanks lads
x


----------



## Yerman (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheque in the post


----------



## G_Mulligan (Jul 3, 2011)

found my cheque book will post tomorrow


----------



## gjbike (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you put me on the reserve list for the old farts smiffy


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 4, 2011)

Will get my cheque in the post this week Rob.


----------



## forefortheday (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm out mate Golf and I have parted ways.

(Not that we were ever in tune anyway!)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm out mate Golf and I have parted ways.

(Not that we were ever in tune anyway!)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Anthony.


Two more cheques received today.
Payments received thus far...

*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2011)

With Anthony dropping out the attendees list now looks like this...


* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 QUINN  SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  DEPOSIT RECEIVED. THANKS!
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 GJBIKE
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 JUSTONE
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3
   2  RICHARDC
   3  CHARLIE*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2011)

Can you put me on the reserve list for the old farts smiffy
		
Click to expand...

You are now "in" (in place of Forefortheday).
Whether you are an old fart or a whippersnapper will depend on the average age of the players once I get everybody deposited


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rob,

I'll post cheque later this week.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 4, 2011)

Rob, I have a few suggestions for the formats. I'll PM you when I get a free minute sometime tomorrow when I can be arsed. 
Too much effort right this second


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

Rob, I have a few suggestions for the formats. I'll PM you when I get a free minute sometime tomorrow when I can be arsed. 
Too much effort right this second 

Click to expand...

I like the idea of matchplay, fourball betterball on day one and singles on day two. But team stableford has also been suggested with the total points from each team scored over the two days to determine the winners.
But I'm open to suggestions (although I prefer the matchplay scenario myself)
Rob


----------



## Leftie (Jul 5, 2011)

Giro has arrived.

Postal order on way.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 5, 2011)

HID has posted to cheque to you smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2011)

One more cheque received today thank you....


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)*


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2011)

Re the format; 4BBB matchplay for day one and singles matchplay for day two sounds good to me as well.

We play Stableford at most meets so it would be a nice change to play some matchplay, there's more needle in matchplay too!


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 6, 2011)

Re the format; 4BBB matchplay for day one and singles matchplay for day two sounds good to me as well.

We play Stableford at most meets so it would be a nice change to play some matchplay, there's more needle in matchplay too!
		
Click to expand...

I agree! Matchplay is such a great format for team games. Stableford gets played all the time and becomes boring at times.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 6, 2011)

Rob, just in case you missed my post earlier in this thread, I'll be doing a balance transfer to you for the deposit. I'll put the money in my other account this week so it's there ready to go. I hate cheques if I'm honest!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 6, 2011)

If its not too late, then I would love to go on the reserve list. Bit of a trek, but it sounds like its worth it. Might be my last chance to be on the whippersnapper team as well...


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 6, 2011)

Smiffy mine was posted on Friday so thought it would have arrived by now. I will give it until this friday, if not received by then I will assume MR P.O has mislaid it (quel surprise) and pay by BT instead as cant be arsed getting another cheque off the old fella


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the idea of matchplay, fourball betterball on day one and singles on day two. But team stableford has also been suggested with the total points from each team scored over the two days to determine the winners.
But I'm open to suggestions (although I prefer the matchplay scenario myself)
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Getting bored of stableford - matchplay will make it far more interesting. Just look at the games you, me, Leftie and JustOne have had as they are 'coffin dodgers vs young bucks' matches and they've gone down to the final hole all the time!


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 6, 2011)

Matchplay of some desciption for me as we then dont have to bother keeping scorecards. Should save a bit of time and I wont be embarassed with my usual 28 point haul


----------



## quinn (Jul 6, 2011)

Matchplay of some desciption for me as we then dont have to bother keeping scorecards. Should save a bit of time and I wont be embarassed with my usual 28 point haul  

Click to expand...

like your thinking, i,l second that, matchplay for me


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 6, 2011)

never played matchplay but as I am just going for a good day out and to enjoy a decent course I am happy to go with whatever


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

If its not too late, then I would love to go on the reserve list. Bit of a trek, but it sounds like its worth it. Might be my last chance to be on the whippersnapper team as well...
		
Click to expand...

If you definitely want to play I can put you in as a definite as I've just remembered that James (JustOne) is now not available.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

Three more deposits received today.
Thanks lads....


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

Smiffy mine was posted on Friday so thought it would have arrived by now. I will give it until this friday, if not received by then I will assume MR P.O has mislaid it
		
Click to expand...

Will keep my eyes open for it G1BBO and will, of course, update the thread if and when I receive it.
For those that have asked to pay by bank transfer, not a problem...I'm phoning the club today (received an email from them yesterday) to find out what the situation is regarding deposits and will let you know.
Rob


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheque posted today Smiffy, let me know if it doesn't arrive.

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2011)

One more deposit received today...


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Baws! Rob, I meant to write the cheque today and send it, thus taking my cheque book to the office. I forgot to do it, left my cheque book in the office and am off to Spain for a week in a few hours. 

Is it ok if I send it next Monday?   

Apologies for being an utter knob!


----------



## Eejit (Jul 7, 2011)

Rob likes the word `Knob` ...;0)


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 7, 2011)

Count me in smiffy. I will post the cheque tomorrow. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

Count me in smiffy. I will post the cheque tomorrow. Looking forward to it already.
		
Click to expand...

Now part of the group Bluewolf (number 26).....

* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 QUINN  SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  DEPOSIT RECEIVED. THANKS!
   19 TEEGIRL DOUBLE ROOM
   20 GJBIKE
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 BOBMAC DOUBLE ROOM
   26 BLUEWOLF
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3
   2  RICHARDC
   3  CHARLIE*


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Right, the cheque has been posted this afternoon mate. Are the rooms all taken and if so, can anyone recommend a decent hotel near where the drinking is going to take place..


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

Right, the cheque has been posted this afternoon mate. Are the rooms all taken and if so, can anyone recommend a decent hotel near where the drinking is going to take place..
		
Click to expand...

Accommodation has been booked for everybody at the "Admiral Rodney" hotel, it's part of the package so you have a room.
There is a bar downstairs to have a drink or two after the evening meal on the Saturday or a couple of pubs in the high street that you can pop into.
Me? I'll be in bed by 9.00pm as I am a lightweight Southern Shandy drinking poof.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Cheers Smiffy. This is much appreciated. I might stretch to a small sherry or 2. or even a G&T if the weathers up to it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

Cheers Smiffy. This is much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I am known as "The organiser".
Nothing is left out or left to chance.
I can even arrange a sexual encounter for you as Murph is going


----------



## forefortheday (Jul 8, 2011)

I can even arrange a sexual encounter for you as Murph is going


Click to expand...

He never returns your calls after though!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 8, 2011)

I might need more than a couple of small sherries in that case. Does anyone have any absinthe or mezcal???


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

Change of plan!!

Got a telephone call from Ian Dawson at Woodhall Spa just 5 minutes ago. The "Admiral Rodney" don't have any rooms available now, they forgot our original booking.
So we are now staying in the better, more convenient (3 minutes from the club) Pettwood Hotel.
The food is better, the ambience is better, the whole place is better. And here's the good bit.
The Admiral Rodney were charging Â£15.00 extra for a single room over and above the Â£139.00 original cost of the package.
The Pettwood Hotel don't charge extra for a single room!
So those that first asked for a single room will now get the week-end for the original Â£139.00.
But the Hotel also don't have enough single rooms to accommodate our group. They only have 6. But they have agreed to let anybody who wanted a single room have a double room for single occupancy for the original Â£15.00 extra.
So I have booked the following.

I DOUBLE (FOR BOBMAC & JAN)
8 TWINS
13 SINGLES (6 SINGLES @ Â£139.00 and 7 DOUBLES (to be used as singles) for Â£154.00)

So if you want a double room please let me know.
Rob


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2011)

Change of plan!!


So we are now staying in the better, more convenient (3 minutes from the club) Pettwood Hotel.

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a dump don't you think?    

http://www.petwood.co.uk/


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Bloody hell.. not only is it older than my mother in law, but it also appears to be right in the landing path for WWII bombers. Now thats just dangerous. I'll take a double as a single Smiffy if it helps..


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2011)

I am happy with a double Smiffy.


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2011)

Change of plan!!


So we are now staying in the better, more convenient (3 minutes from the club) Pettwood Hotel.

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a dump don't you think?    

http://www.petwood.co.uk/

Click to expand...

It did look good in 1943, but after the subsequent fire, flood, and subsidence I hear it is a tad tatty.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2011)

mixed reviews it seems

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Revie...re_England.html

happy to have a double room


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm happy to take a double with the extra surcharge Smiffy. I need plenty of room to spread out my tackle


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2011)

ex squaddie so I will sleep anywhere, aslong as its warm, dry and has alcoholic beverage for sale = me happy 

I dont mind a twin although I do snore a lot so a word of warning to whoever gets lumped with me


----------



## quinn (Jul 8, 2011)

dont mind single or double, after a few beers il sleep anywhere


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

Bit of a dump don't you think?    

Click to expand...

Simple solution.
You organise the next fecker



Another deposit received today...


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO*


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll have a single occupancy please Rob but don't mind either rate. Cheers. Paul


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll take a double at the extra charge if there's enough.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll have a single occupancy please Rob but don't mind either rate. Cheers. Paul
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen your gut lately?
I'd take the double if I were you Paul


----------



## TXL (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll have a single occupancy please Rob but don't mind either rate. Cheers. Paul
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen your gut lately?
I'd take the double if I were you Paul


Click to expand...

After that remark, I best ask for a double   Seriously, whatever you have left for single occupancy Rob.


----------



## Steve79 (Jul 8, 2011)

Single or double room, whatever's left.


----------



## Yerman (Jul 9, 2011)

Single or single(double) for me please.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 9, 2011)

Happy with whatever arrangements Smiffy. Will no doubt be one of the last to go to bed again so will be able to sleep anywhere!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

Another deposit received today.
Thanks!

*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF*

Still lots to come though....


----------



## Leftie (Jul 9, 2011)

Will no doubt be one of the last to go to bed again so will be able to sleep anywhere!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to pack that extra bog roll to take with you out on the course on the Sunday


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 10, 2011)

mixed reviews it seems

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Revie...re_England.html

happy to have a double room
		
Click to expand...

Most complaints are over the bedrooms being "tired".
Well, so am I when I go in mine, so I'll be fast asleep.
Couldn't give a toss how "tired" it is as long as the beds comfy and the full English is tasty


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, Bobmac PM'd me yesterday to notify me that he and Jan can no longer make the meet, which is a bit of a shame. 
This brings RichardC and Charlie into the meet, so the attendees list now looks like this....


* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 QUINN  SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  
   19 RICHARDC
   20 GJBIKE
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 LIG
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 CHARLIE
   26 BLUEWOLF
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YUFUIN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2011)

Two more deposits received yesterday.
Thanks lads....


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2011)

Petwood is nice, just a bit "dated". Loads of history and nice grounds though...It's just not quite as nice as another place I know of in the village  

A HUGE upgrade from the Rodney though. Nice work. 

Cheque will be in the post monday, Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2011)

Is the deposit still the same for those of us with no accommodation? 

Click to expand...

Just received confirmation from Woodhall that the "green fee only" charge is Â£83.00 so your Â£40.00 deposit will leave a balance of Â£43.00 to pay nearer the time Aztecs


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is the deposit still the same for those of us with no accommodation? 

Click to expand...

Just received confirmation from Woodhall that the "green fee only" charge is Â£83.00 so your Â£40.00 deposit will leave a balance of Â£43.00 to pay nearer the time Aztecs


Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## LIG (Jul 18, 2011)

Please take me off the list Smiffy - I'll be out of action for quite a while so can't commit to this.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Preet.

So we have a spare place available.

Anyone????


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2011)

Place filled.
That was quick!


* 1 SMIFFY   
    2 NWJOCKO SINGLE ROOM 
    3 LEFTIE  SINGLE ROOM 
    4 TXL   SINGLE ROOM
    5 ODDSOCKS   SINGLE ROOM
    6 QUINN  SINGLE ROOM
    7 G1BBO
    8 RICKG
    9 POKERJOKE   SINGLE ROOM
   10 AZTECS27 (NO ACCOMMODATION)
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM   SINGLE ROOM
   13 RICHART   SINGLE ROOM
   14 CROW
   15 G_MULLIGAN
   16 PIEMAN
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   SINGLE ROOM
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  
   19 RICHARDC
   20 GJBIKE
   21 FUNDY   SINGLE ROOM
   22 RAY TAYLOR
   23 SWEATYSOCK41
   24 VIG
   25 CHARLIE
   26 BLUEWOLF
   27 JAMMYDODGER   SINGLE ROOM
   28 YERMAN   SINGLE ROOM
   29 STEVE79  SINGLE ROOM
   30 EEJIT
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 QWERTY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3*

One more deposit received overnight....


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG*


----------



## Steve79 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bank transfer sent.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cheque's in the post mate, should recieve it tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2011)

One more bank transfer received today.
Thanks


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79*


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cheque is in the post - finally.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2011)

Two more deposits received today...


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79
  18  G1BBO
  19  AZTECS27*


----------



## RichardC (Jul 19, 2011)

Bank transfer for myself & Charlie has been done.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good'o.

Also just realised that the change of accommodation benefits me greatly. I can still join you boys for post-golf drinks and not have to worry about getting home as the Petwood is stumbling distance from the main village. Marvellous!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Rob will stick with the single,cheque sent yest


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 20, 2011)

Bank transfer for myself & Charlie has been done.
		
Click to expand...

Received overnight.
Thanks Rich


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79
  18  G1BBO
  19  AZTECS27
  20  RICHARDC
  21  CHARLIE*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2011)

Another cheque received today...


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN (FORMERLY YUFUIN)
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79
  18  G1BBO
  19  AZTECS27
  20  RICHARDC
  21  CHARLIE
  22  SWEATYSOCK41*

C'mon chaps. Still need another 10 to cough up


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 21, 2011)

Bank transfer done today Smiffy. PM'd you too. 

Bring on the Old Farts!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

Bank transfer done today Smiffy. PM'd you too.
		
Click to expand...

Both received... 


*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN 
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79
  18  G1BBO
  19  AZTECS27
  20  RICHARDC
  21  CHARLIE
  22  SWEATYSOCK41
  23  LOSTTHEPLOT*

PS It's a forgone conclusion that the oldies are going to win.
With 24 points up for grabs I reckon we'll win 15-9. 
I just hope it's tight after day one, you know....5 -3 for something like that. Don't want them giving up before morning.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

One more bank transfer arrived today.



*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN 
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79
  18  G1BBO
  19  AZTECS27
  20  RICHARDC
  21  CHARLIE
  22  SWEATYSOCK41
  23  LOSTTHEPLOT
  24  POKERJOKE*


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 22, 2011)

whats the age cut off looking at for teams? I will be 40 so not sure which side I fit on


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2011)

whats the age cut off looking at for teams? I will be 40 so not sure which side I fit on 

Click to expand...

Dunno yet Geezer. Haven't work it out yet because I haven't got everybodies ages.
40 could be there or thereabouts


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a bump to remind those that haven't sorted their deposits out yet..still 8 more to go.
Could you either send me a cheque or carry out a bank transfer as soon as possible please lads?
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2011)

Another deposit received overnight.
Still require some more lads....

*1. MURPHTHEMOG  
   2. FUNDY   
   3. SMIFFY
   4. RICHART
   5. EEJIT
   6. JAMMYDODGER
   7. YERMAN 
   8. PIEMAN
   9. LEFTIE
  10. CROW
  11. GJBIKE
  12  NWJOCKO
  13  BLUEWOLF
  14  TXL
  15  PN-WOKINGHAM
  16  RICKG
  17  STEVE79
  18  G1BBO
  19  AZTECS27
  20  RICHARDC
  21  CHARLIE
  22  SWEATYSOCK41
  23  LOSTTHEPLOT
  24  POKERJOKE
  25  G_MULLIGAN*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2011)

Still require some deposits lads...

Attendees list now looks like this.

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL   
    5 ODDSOCKS   
    6 QUINN  
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 JAMMYDODGER    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 GREG LINDLEY

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2011)

Two more deposits received...


* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL   
    5 ODDSOCKS   
    6 QUINN  
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 JAMMYDODGER    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  REGION3*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2011)

Just to note....

I am still waiting for 6 deposits to arrive despite countless requests.
I have sent PM's to those concerned asking for deposit payments by the end of the month.
If these aren't received by then I will asssume that those players no longer wish to attend, and their places will be offered to people on the reserve lists.
Sorry to be so strict about this but getting payments in on time make the job of organising a lot easier.
Rob


----------



## rosecott (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm happy to be included on the reserve list if I'm spared until 2012 - One of the oldest farts around.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm happy to be included on the reserve list if I'm spared until 2012 - One of the oldest farts around.
		
Click to expand...

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL   
    5 ODDSOCKS   
    6 ALAN BANNISTER
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 JAMMYDODGER    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT
   2  REGION 3*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2011)

Just an update and to remind a few that I am still waiting for their deposits...

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 ODDSOCKS   
    6 ALAN BANNISTER
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 JAMMYDODGER    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT
   2  REGION 3*


----------



## vig (Aug 19, 2011)

Mines on its way.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2011)

Mines on its way.
		
Click to expand...

Received yesterday Dave. Thanks for sorting mate.
xxx


* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 ODDSOCKS   
    6 ALAN BANNISTER
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG          deposit paid
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 JAMMYDODGER    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT
   2  REGION 3*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2011)

Latest attendees list with a couple of alterations...


* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 NORMAN PORRITT  
    6 ALAN BANNISTER
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG          deposit paid
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 JAMMYDODGER    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 EWAN PORRITT
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2011)

Couple more deposits received today...

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 NORMAN PORRITT  
    6 ALAN BANNISTER  deposit paid
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 WHEREDITGO
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG          deposit paid
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 ACHILLES    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 EWAN PORRITT
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2011)

Two more deposits received today

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 NORMAN PORRITT  deposit paid 
    6 ALAN BANNISTER  deposit paid
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 BIG HOBBIT
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG          deposit paid
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 ACHILLES    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 EWAN PORRITT   deposit paid
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT*


----------



## Eejit (Sep 11, 2011)

Nearly all there then, looking forward to it Mate, any news about Sunningdale yet? If its off i might still stay at the Travel lodge and arrange a couple of rounds nearby...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2011)

Nearly all there then, looking forward to it Mate, any news about Sunningdale yet? If its off i might still stay at the Travel lodge and arrange a couple of rounds nearby... 

Click to expand...

PM sent Dermot


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2011)

Finally got there! Last deposit received today, I can start sleeping easy now...   

Next thing I'll be asking for is your exact age when the event rolls round.
Sorting the teams out will be fun!

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 NORMAN PORRITT  deposit paid 
    6 ALAN BANNISTER  deposit paid
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 HOBBIT      deposit paid
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG          deposit paid
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 ACHILLES    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 EWAN PORRITT   deposit paid
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  ROSECOTT*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2011)

* 1 SMIFFY   deposit paid
    2 NWJOCKO    deposit paid
    3 LEFTIE     deposit paid
    4 TXL        deposit paid
    5 NORMAN PORRITT  deposit paid 
    6 ALAN BANNISTER  deposit paid
    7 G1BBO      deposit paid
    8 RICKG      deposit paid
    9 POKERJOKE   deposit paid
   10 AZTECS27    deposit paid
   11 HOBBIT      deposit paid
   12 PN-WOKINGHAM     deposit paid
   13 RICHART    deposit paid
   14 CROW       deposit paid
   15 G_MULLIGAN    deposit paid
   16 PIEMAN      deposit paid
   17 LOSTTHEPLOT   deposit paid
   18 MURPHTHEMOG  deposit paid 
   19 RICHARDC     deposit paid
   20 GJBIKE      deposit paid
   21 FUNDY     deposit paid 
   22 RAY TAYLOR   deposit paid
   23 SWEATYSOCK41    deposit paid
   24 VIG          deposit paid
   25 CHARLIE      deposit paid
   26 BLUEWOLF     deposit paid
   27 ACHILLES    deposit paid
   28 YERMAN     deposit paid
   29 STEVE79     deposit paid
   30 EEJIT      deposit paid
   31 EWAN PORRITT   deposit paid
   32 GREG LINDLEY deposit paid

   RESERVE LIST

   1  LUMP
   2  ROSECOTT*


----------

